# peep sight twist



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I don't like the rubber tube attachments, fortunately I have never needed one.

Before you install a peep, you have to be sure that you are not twisting / torquing the string as you draw up. I can tell you from experience that the factory string on the Constitution does not twist, although I have had bows in the past that did.

The way I set a peep, is to draw up the bow, and get my anchor solid. I then get an assistant (my son) to put a tiny dot of correction fluid on the string, right in front of my eye. When I let the bow down again, I can see exactly which way the peep needs to be orientated.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Where do I start here.... I'd stay away from the rubber tube thing. One could break and hit you in the eye. That's happened before. As mentioned above, torqueing the string on your draw could cause a peep to twist.
Hold your bow out at full draw position and draw the string straight back to anchor and see if it twists then. If you have to go through a wind up to get your bow back to full draw when holding it out like this, sounds like you have too much weight. With fingers, it takes very little to torque a shot.
Some strings just aren't made right from the get go or are put on wrong... If your peep turns, watch it and see if it goes from left to right or right to left. For a right handed shooter, IMO, it's better for the peep to go from right to left if it moves at all because your string and serving should be put together so when you draw, the twists in the string and the serving are tightening rather than loosening, which drawing with right handed fingers does to a certain extent.
Anyway, watch your peep and see which way it needs to go, and then just put the bow in a press and start rotating the strands in the string from one side of the peep to the other until it comes back straight. If you rotate one strand from the left to the right, then turn the peep backwards and take one from the right and put it on the left. It really isn't that critical that both sides of the string have exactly the same number of strands, but it looks like hell if it doesn't. Sometimes this takes a little work and patience....OR if you can take one end of the string loose from the wheel and twist the string a turn at a time until the peep is straight. Watch out to make sure you don't get your bow out of time.... Clear as mud isn't it..????


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

To the contrary, I will only shoot with tubing. No need to worry about whether or not the peep is going to be there at the moment of truth. I do keep an eye on the tubing where it slips onto the peep for any indication of weakening and swap out when need be. I have never had the tubing break on the string end, only the sight.


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

I also use a tube type peep. I like it and never had a problem with the tubing. I use one on both my bows. My release bow and my finger bow. I got tired of the alignment problems with the others.Just keep a fresh piece of tubing in your supplies and change it every six months or so. Its cheap insurance if your worried about it breaking.


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

A peep will normally turn 3/4 of a turn to the right. Set up with the peep set the opposite direction and when you draw your bow iit willl present itself exactly where you need it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness
There is a bunch of stuff going on here,
The tubing doodad will keep the peep in alignment but it only takes one whack in the face to change your mind. Those that shoot them probably have not had it whack them yet. 

I have never shot a bow where the peep didn't rotate some. From bow to bow and string to string they are all different. I have found that twisting the string in the opposite direction of the rotation will minimize it. Once set, in my experience it stays pretty consistent. Most of mine make about a 1/4 turn into position. If it is backwards or 180 degrees off just twist the string in one half turn. 

Of course all this is predicated on you having a bow press to make these string twist adjustments. Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I guess the peeps I use in Winner's Choice and Stone Mountain strings are all screwed up because they don't turn at all......I must be doing something wrong. But seriously, Since I've went to top of the line strings, I've had absolutely no issues with peeps turning......Once they are set in place, that's it....


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes the peep turn is caused by the fibers of the strings being twisted under the servings. It the string was under a great deal of pressure while they are being served then the fibers tend not to rotate with the serving Jig. In this case I would expect peep rotation to be minimal. not sure having a peed that rotates less than a quarter of a turn is worth the cost of custom strings or not.

My wallet says no


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh one more thing if your peep has been stable for a while (200-400 shots) and then all of a sudden it seems to have moved, chances are one or more of the string fibers has broken under the serving. Might be a good time to replace string altogether.


----------

